# Making hex maps with the GIMP



## The Goblin King

I got the idea from http://inkwellideas.com/?page_id=9

I am still learning the GIMP so my method may not be the best way to do things.

First, download and install the GIMP.  Its a free open source image manipulation program.
http://gimp-win.sourceforge.net/stable.html

Next, install the hex brushes.  They are in a zip file attached.  They should go in 
\Program Files\GIMP-2.0\share\gimp\2.0\brushes

Go File -> Open to open up a map.  I've included some attached.  

One important thing to remember is always be aware of what layer you are working on.  Push Ctrl-L to bring up the Layer dialog and click on the Terrain layer if its not already selected.

Now you want to make sure the grid is set.  Click Image -> Configure Grid and make sure it is set to Width 34, Height 19.  If not click the chain under the boxes and change the settings.  Click Okay then click View -> Snap To Grid

click the pencil tool and click the black dot below it to select the brush you want.  start painting!

when done go:
File -> Save As
change file extension to .png
select Merge Visible Layers
click Export
click save


----------



## The Goblin King

reserved


----------



## garyh

Thanks for posting this, Goblin King!  This is very cool and very user friendly.  I was able to start making maps very quickly.  And while I like fantasy novel style maps, there's something very old school D&D about making world maps in hexes that really appeals to me.  This is perfect for that.


----------



## Jürgen Hubert

Did you also take a look at this tutorial?


----------



## The Goblin King

Jürgen Hubert said:


> Did you also take a look at this tutorial?




nice!  thanks for the link.


----------



## garyh

Here's the first map I'm particularly proud of using GIMP.  No labels on the geography or cities, but otherwise it's pretty much fleshed-out.  Scale's probably 1 hex = 50 miles.  Looks like a good D&D campaign setting to me...  scattered cities, including a city in the east that's a gateway to a desert (I imagine that there's civilization on the other side of the desert, and this city as the key end of a hard trade route), a lost city down in the jungles, lots of forests and mountains for elves and dwarves, respectively, swamps, coasts and seas for pirate-y fun, and finally, the classic fantasy Giant Evil Land with a Volcano to the southwest.


----------



## kensanata

This reminded me of a temperate forest brush I still have lying around. I never used it, but if anybody is interested in a fancy forest, give it a try. Remember to paint the trees from the top to the bottom.


----------



## InkwellIdeas

*Thank you*

Thanks so much for posting these links.  I'm so happy to see people creating maps using the brushes!  I've update the inkwell ideas article with the instructions for setting up a grid.  Thank you for posting that!

Also, if you are building a world, I'm particularly happy with the Worldbuilding Religion Design and Local Area Design articles on the inkwell ideas site.  They are part of a series that I'll be continuing shortly.  A different project has taken up most of my time at the moment, but I'll get back to those eventually.


----------

